# liittle things moving on glass



## p_herby (Sep 12, 2004)

looks like little parasites on the back of my tank,or it might be baby snails???
anyone know what it could be???
or anyone know if these things are dangerous to my p`s????


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

my guess is little snails, no big deal jsut get a cucumber on he bottom of hte tank over night and htey will all go on there in the morning take it out and do this three days in a row and they should be gone


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> my guess is little snails, no big deal jsut get a cucumber on he bottom of hte tank over night and htey will all go on there in the morning take it out and do this three days in a row and they should be gone


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

probabally planeria, little white worms crawling on the tank walls?? if so, just add a tbs of salt for every 10g, and bump the temp to 82, they should be dead soon after. not harmful to piranhas also, caused by rotting food.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

illnino said:


> probabally planeria, little white worms crawling on the tank walls?? if so, just add a tbs of salt for every 10g, and bump the temp to 82, they should be dead soon after. not harmful to piranhas also, caused by rotting food.


 if it is the little worms do a very , very good gravel vacc and clean the filters in stages

over the next few day to get rid of the food their eatin that way theres no worries about them

comin back , thats how i did it rather than the salt thing cause i personaly dont like to add salt

unless i really have to


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Thankyou so much guys.....u just answered my question. I have the exact same wormy things in my tank. millions of them. My hubby reckons a plant came out of its pot when he was gravel vaccing and the worms all poured out. Since then we're over run with the feckers. Theres loads under the gravel and stuff so it will take forever.

Cheers.


----------

